# Blue Mountain Toronto



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Do any of you wallcovering installers know if Blue Mountain Wallcoverings located in Toronto is around or has changed ownership? I did an exhaustive search and they no longer have a website, Facebook page, telephones are disconnected, etc. I couldn’t find any info. 

My cat decided to use a paper weave wallcovering as a scratching post, product code BC1580245 by Blue Mountain. The supplier I purchased it from a couple of years back couldn’t provide me with any info either. Don’t have enough leftover for the repair. 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5432509020_22ab8b47c9_b.jpg


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

Try finding some on Google?


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm guessing you've found some by now lol


----------

